# Chanel jumbo flap bag which color is the best?



## candicexy (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm planning to buy a Chanel flap jumbo, caviar leather with silvery hardware. I now have several choices: blue, red, white and black. Can anyone suggest which color is the most trendy for Chanel bag? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi! I think the flag bags are a classic so they will never go out of trends, even in all the colours. Black is more common and classy because it goes with everything and suits all occasions. If you are getting the white one, you have to really be careful about staining it, but it is beautiful as well, maybe nice during spring & summer. Red is stunning and very luxurious. As for blue, it's different so if you want something less common it is a good choice. You can take a look at purseblog forum, where there are many pros on luxury bags that can advise you and you can read the posts too. Good luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

for me it is all about the black! i love it! now sadly i don't own one (one day it will happen!!) but when i do i shall get the black. i think the white is equally as stunning but sadly for the weather that the uk has and the fact that i am kinda clumsy and always spill stuff on myself, i dont think it would be the best choice for me!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have a chanel bag (yet!) but I think black is just such a classic colour, it would go with everything and you would never get sick of it. Red would be a great choice as well as it would stand out but you might get a bit fed up of it after a while? I would love love love it in the white but as others have said, it really would be more of a summer bag then and I don't know about you but I usually wear fake tan in the summer....can you imagine it rubbing off and getting fake tan all over your white chanel?!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

sunshine rose said:


> I don't have a chanel bag (yet!) but I think black is just such a classic colour, it would go with everything and you would never get sick of it. Red would be a great choice as well as it would stand out but you might get a bit fed up of it after a while? I would love love love it in the white but as others have said, it really would be more of a summer bag then and I don't know about you but I usually wear fake tan in the summer....*can you imagine it rubbing off and getting fake tan all over your white chanel?!*


	oh dear lord! that would actually be a crime!! yes i agree that white is too risky!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

Another vote for black, you will have it forever, when would you ever get sick of the perfect black bag?


----------



## juicycouture328 (Apr 8, 2011)

im a Chanel addict, and I say go with the red. My second choice would be beige and my third choice would be black. If you can find the red, which is usually rare, then get it. =)


----------



## hipseo1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I suggest you to take black color one.It suits you in all occasions.If you are going to buy a white color be careful in maintaining.


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)

i'm also going to be getting one in a few months.  i'm getting a black one as well.    take pics!!


----------

